# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  للآباء والأمهات.. ذكاء الأطفال يرتبط بتناول هذا الطعام.. تعرفوا عليه

## tariq144

توصلت دراسة أمريكية حديثة إلى أن الأطفال الذين يتناولون الأسماك على  الأقل مرة واحدة أسبوعياً، تكون لديهم معدلات ذكاء أعلى فضلاً عن أنهم  ينامون بشكل أفضل؛ وأفاد تقرير نشره موقع "العربية. نت" بأن هذه الدراسة  قام بإجرائها باحثون في كلية الطب بجامعة "بنسلفانيا" الأمريكية. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه من أجل التوصل إلى نتائج هذه الدراسة، قام الباحثون  بمتابعة 541 طالباً، تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 9 و12 عاماً في الصين؛ وتم  تحديد استهلاك الأسماك لدى هؤلاء الأطفال من خلال استبيان تم سؤالهم فيه عن  عدد مرات تناولهم للأسماك خلال مدة شهرين من بدء الدراسة. 
وأيضاً قام الباحثون بتقييم عدد ساعات النوم التي حصل عليها الأطفال من خلال استبيان آخر أجاب عليه الآباء. 
وبشكل عام، فقد خلص الباحثون القائمون على هذه الدراسة إلى أن الأطفال  الذين تناولوا الأسماك كثيراً كانت لديهم معدلات ذكاء أعلى، ومعدلات أقل  فيما يتعلق باضطرابات النوم، بحسب ما ذكر التقرير. 
وأوضحت نتائج الدراسة العلمية أن الأطفال الذين يتناولون الأسماك مرة واحدة  على الأقل أسبوعياً، تمكنوا من تحقيق ما يقرب من 4.8 درجة أعلى باختبارات  الذكاء من غيرهم ممن لا يتناولون المأكولات البحرية، أو يقومون بتناولها  مرة شهرياً. 
وكانت دراسة علمية سابقة قد توصلت إلى أن تناول الأسماك الدهنية، الغنية  بالأحماض الدهنية "أوميغا 3"، يلعب دوراً في نمو وتطور الأنسجة العصبية،  وهو ما يمكن أن يجعلها تعزز الذكاء. 
بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الأحماض الدهنية تلعب دوراً في إنتاج هرمون "الميلاتونين"، الذي ينظم النوم واليقظة، وفقاً لما ورد في التقرير. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------

